# Happy New Year!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy New Year here in Pennsylvania Dutch Country many people believe on January 1st you should eat pork and sauerkraut for dinner it brings good luck..


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

endrow said:


> Happy New Year here in Pennsylvania Dutch Country many people believe on January 1st you should eat pork and sauerkraut for dinner it brings good luck..


Interesting. Down South it's Collard Greens and Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Happy New Year here in Pennsylvania Dutch Country many people believe on January 1st you should eat pork and sauerkraut for dinner it brings good luck..


Yeah, here too. Never a big fan of the pork and sauerkraut. 
Maybe I should try and it'll change my luck LOL


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

No matter how crappy things get in a year, I am always grateful. Despite the hurricanes and snow storm that brought extended power outages and cleanup (still in progress), the 16" of mud I have to chore in, and assorted roadblocks in life, I had a luck filled year..... but not all of it bad.

Foremost I have been able to pay all my bills. In October, we welcomed our second son into the world and made our 3.5 year old one super proud big brother. Unloaded my last remaining unwed sister two days before  I have always been an avid hunter and had another great deer season, tagged buck number 2 just yesterday with 2 days of the season left. Wife's company's gracious maternity leave allowed me to be persistent.

As usual, we will be eating pork, collards, and black eye peas tomorrow night. Count your blessings from 2018 and dive headlong into 2019.

P.S. I wonder who is starting the 2019 Hay Thread


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone. Prime rib for dinner, gonna start the year off in style.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Happy New Year to everyone from down in Texas


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Happy New Year from the Great White North☃









Supposed to get above freezing today for the first time in two weeks. Everyone especially the cows is looking forward to the nice start to the year.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

After a 1" rain yesterday the sun is shining and it's clear today it is beautiful what a way to begin the new year


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy New Year


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone! We did have pork, sauerkraut and mashed taters for dinner today. Best wishes for a happy and prosperous new year!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy New Year from soggy South Carolina. We had our collards, black-eyed peas and pork chops last night!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Happy New Year! I had Jack's frozen pizza & cream soda... A lot of yours sound a whole lot better ????


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok sense the thread became about food I had North Dakota perch with fried potatoes and onions.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Happy New Year. We had hamburgers from our own beef.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

Happy new years everyone from the great white north.well its just turning white tonite.dont think i can eat another platefull.lol


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy New year everybody! Rang in the new year from Alexandria MN. Spent 2 nights at a resort there, needed a break from the misery of 2018. I'm still trying to recover from last night's BBQ ribs. That was a good meal. Bad news is now I got to go back to mopping up the damage from '18. Both big tractors are down and in the shop, one has the hydraulic pump out and the other will likely need to be split for a bad forward clutch. At least my loved ones are all here and well.


----------

